# FAN - Fantastic Holdings



## dav_cams (2 March 2010)

Anyone know any recent broker reports for this stock? Recent results seem good, would be interesting to know more.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (2 March 2010)

FAN is one of my all time favourite stocks.......a small cap so not much broker coverage......but better than that........

Management is of highest quality and trust.........so I don't exactly need some useless broker rehashing mgments forecast and acting as if they know the future.

FAN is one of few stocks.........that fits model of classic growth story, as conceived by Phillip Fisher......

This baby grows from operating cashflows and gives the rest to shareholders.......if it's good enough for Buffet, it's good enough for me......

Unfortunately, the quality of the growth story has declined in recent years...........as earnings margins are not what they were when the Fantastic brand was rolling out early on.......

I think my latest financial analysis has them earning 8cents net profit from each revenue $...........back in 2004, for example, that was over 12 cents and higher before that

Still, a compelling growth story.......and I believe mgment, with their current 'reengineering'.........still get margins back near 10c each reveue 1$.......with continuing growth..........that will see the stock price double in not too long.......Go you sweet thang


----------



## alonso (18 December 2012)

> Unfortunately, the quality of the growth story has declined in recent years...........




Since you wrote that 2 years ago Rainmaker, I think you'll agree that FAN has done very well. Up about 40% since I got in this year.
A new CEO has been appointed as you probably know, with impressive credentials.
I stand back and look with amazement at how this company has done so well in the retail downturn, but at the same time when I go into their stores and do business with them it's not difficult to understand.


----------



## PinguPingu (19 December 2012)

Id also gather its quite hard to buy large furniture items over the internet and be sure you like it, not to mention the shipping costs.


----------



## alonso (23 October 2015)

I continue to hold here and look for opportunities to top up.
The stock continues to trade above a rising WMA 200 and there are indications it is in an oversold position, always bearing in mind it is a low turnover stock.


----------



## alonso (27 October 2015)

Good figures to read in Chair & MD's statements out today.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 January 2016)

Mass resignations combined with a rather nice profit prediction. Love to know what is happening.
present price weakness may get interested in buying in but feel I don't know enough.


----------

